# [Diskussion] Steuerverschwendung / Situation in Deutschland



## Painkiller (16. Juli 2013)

Moin! 

Wie sich gezeigt hat, besteht scheinbar großer Diskussionsbedarf was die  Steuern und die Verschwendung der Steuergelder angeht. Daher habe ich  die OT-Diskussion aus einen anderen Thread hierher kopiert. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. Juli 2013)

Ich arbeite sowieso nur schwarz. Schönen Gruß an die NSA und das Bundesfinanzamt  


Jaja, manchmal, nein fast immer hat man den Eindruck, dass die Steuern die man in diesem Land bezahlt, wo anders besser aufgehoben wären. Z.B.: im Klo, im Mülleimer, in den Händen eines Bankers.


----------



## -Cryptic- (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundeszentralamt für Steuern warnt vor Einkommensteuer-Phishing-Mails*

Steuern?
Ach ja, so nennt man die Art der Bewegung von Fahrzeugen, richtig?


----------



## keinnick (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundeszentralamt für Steuern warnt vor Einkommensteuer-Phishing-Mails*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich arbeite sowieso nur schwarz. Schönen Gruß an die NSA und das Bundesfinanzamt
> 
> 
> Jaja, manchmal, nein fast immer hat man den Eindruck, dass die Steuern die man in diesem Land bezahlt, wo anders besser aufgehoben wären. Z.B.: im Klo, im Mülleimer, in den Händen eines Bankers.



Was stellt man in diesem Land denn Deiner Meinung nach mit den Steuereinnahmen an? Das kann ja vermutlich nichts gutes sein, oder?


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundeszentralamt für Steuern warnt vor Einkommensteuer-Phishing-Mails*



keinnick schrieb:


> Was stellt man in diesem Land denn Deiner Meinung nach mit den Steuereinnahmen an? Das kann ja vermutlich nichts gutes sein, oder?


 
Lies dir mal das Schwarzbuch vom Bund der Steuerzahler durch. Da wird dir übel, wo und wie viel an Steuergeldern verplempert werden. 

An vielen Stellen wird zu viel ausgegeben, an vielen zu wenig. Investitionen wären vor allem an der Infrastruktur nötig, egal ob Strom, Autobahnen, Internet oder bei der Bahn. Es gibt auch viele Investitionen, die an sich keinen oder nur wenig Sinn machen, z.B. Stuttgart 21, die Elb-Philharmonie, usw und durch eine strengere, vernünftigere Einwanderunspolitik könnte man auch viel Geld sparen, da unsere Sozialleistungen viele Schmarotzer anlocken.


----------



## seltsam (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundeszentralamt für Steuern warnt vor Einkommensteuer-Phishing-Mails*



keinnick schrieb:


> Was stellt man in diesem Land denn Deiner Meinung nach mit den Steuereinnahmen an? Das kann ja vermutlich nichts gutes sein, oder?


 Man schickt die Steuereinnahmen in den Urlaub - an diverse sonnige Länder in Europa - an den Strand.


----------



## keinnick (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundeszentralamt für Steuern warnt vor Einkommensteuer-Phishing-Mails*

Ihr beiden verallgemeinert das mMn zu sehr. Natürlich werden Steuergelder teilweise verschwendet und über finanzielle Hilfen für andere Länder kann man sicherlich auch geteilter Meinung sein. Insgesamt ist das in meinen Augen aber meckern auf hohem Niveau denn wenn man ehrlich ist, geht es uns in Deutschland, im Vergleich zu zahlreichen anderen Ländern (und damit ist nicht die Dritte Welt gemeint) noch ziemlich gut auch wenn das an manchen Stammtischen sicher anders gesehen wird


----------



## Teutonnen (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundeszentralamt für Steuern warnt vor Einkommensteuer-Phishing-Mails*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ihr beiden verallgemeinert das mMn zu sehr. Natürlich werden Steuergelder teilweise verschwendet und über finanzielle Hilfen für andere Länder kann man sicherlich auch geteilter Meinung sein. Insgesamt ist das in meinen Augen aber meckern auf hohem Niveau denn wenn man ehrlich ist, geht es uns in Deutschland, im Vergleich zu zahlreichen anderen Ländern (und damit ist nicht die Dritte Welt gemeint) noch ziemlich gut auch wenn das an manchen Stammtischen sicher anders gesehen wird


 

Naja, die Idee wäre ja an sich, dass die Besten das Land führen und da dürfte sowas wie S21, das Flughafendebakel (war glaub ich der in Berlin oder?) usw. nicht passieren.

Ich meine, mit 500mio kann ich mal kurz in meinem Dorf Glasfaser verlegen und danach noch gut von den Zinsen leben.. aber neeeein..


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundeszentralamt für Steuern warnt vor Einkommensteuer-Phishing-Mails*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ihr beiden verallgemeinert das mMn zu sehr. Natürlich werden Steuergelder teilweise verschwendet und über finanzielle Hilfen für andere Länder kann man sicherlich auch geteilter Meinung sein. Insgesamt ist das in meinen Augen aber meckern auf hohem Niveau denn wenn man ehrlich ist, geht es uns in Deutschland, im Vergleich zu zahlreichen anderen Ländern (und damit ist nicht die Dritte Welt gemeint) noch ziemlich gut auch wenn das an manchen Stammtischen sicher anders gesehen wird


 
Äpfel und Birnen. Die Armut z.B. In Afrika hat ihre Ursache noch aus der Zeit der Kolonialisierung. Dort wurden viele Länder systematisch ausgebeutet, z.B. Der Kongo. Das hat aber wiederum nichts mit der Steuergerechtigkeit in Deutschland zu tun, also nichts mit dem Thema. Dass massiv Steuergelder verschwendet werden, bewusst und unbewusst, ist ganz klar nachweisbar, an unzähligen Stellen. Das ist deshalb so wichtig, weil das Geld an anderen Stellen, wo es weitaus dringender gebraucht wird und sinnvoller investiert wäre, fehlt. Das ist auch eine Ohrfeige für jeden Steuerzahler im Land. Man bezahlt brav seine Steuern und vertraut sein sauer verdientes Geld zum großen Teil dem Staat an und sollte sich eigentlich auch darauf verlassen können, dass das Geld sinnvoll angelegt und investiert wird. Man erhofft sich einen Mehrwert, z.B. durch eine gute Infrastruktur, ein gutes Bildungsangebot, genug KiTa-Plätze, usw. 
Aber wenn man sieht, wie gewissenlos mit dem Geld umgegangen wird, ärgert man sich einfach nur. 

Ich weiß nicht ob du noch Schüler bist oder ob du arbeitest, aber wenn du arbeitest, wirst du es sicher besser verstehen. 
Man will sein Geld in guten Händen wissen, was in Deutschland leider nur selten der Fall ist.

Und auch die Finanzhilfen für Griechenland helfen nicht den Griechen, sondern den Banken, auch unseren, da sie den Griechen Geld geliehen haben. Sinnvoller wäre es gewesen, das Geld in die Grichische Wirtschaft zu investieren. 

In Deutschland gehen übrigens von jedem verdienten Euro, 53 Cent für Steuern drauf.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundeszentralamt für Steuern warnt vor Einkommensteuer-Phishing-Mails*



> Ihr beiden verallgemeinert das mMn zu sehr. Natürlich werden  Steuergelder teilweise verschwendet und über finanzielle Hilfen für  andere Länder kann man sicherlich auch geteilter Meinung sein. Insgesamt  ist das in meinen Augen aber meckern auf hohem Niveau denn wenn man  ehrlich ist, geht es uns in Deutschland, im Vergleich zu zahlreichen  anderen Ländern (und damit ist nicht die Dritte Welt gemeint) noch  ziemlich gut auch wenn das an manchen Stammtischen sicher anders gesehen  wird


In einem Punkt hast du recht! Es geht den Deutschen unter dem Strich zu gut, wenn man bedenkt wie viel Schulden das Land hat. Meckern auf hohem Niveau ist das aber nicht. Denn schließlich ist das unser Geld das hier verschwendet wird. Wir gehen dafür in die Arbeit und sind gezwungen Steuern zu zahlen. Dafür kann ich dann wenigstens erwarten das mit dem Geld verantwortungsvoll umgegangen wird. Leider ändert das aber nichts an der Tatsache, das die lieben Politiker unsere Steuergelder weiter verschwenden. Hier ein paar Beispiele:



Spoiler



*[]* Die Stadt Fulda zahlte einem Künstler 13.500 Euro für fünf  Holzhunde in der Innenstadt, auf denen Kinder spielen sollten. Leider  sind die Hunde starr, Kinder konnten auf ihnen nicht wippen oder  schaukeln - denn dazu hätte die Stadt zusätzlich das Pflaster unter den  Hunden durch einen Fallschutz ersetzen müssen. Dafür war kein Geld  mehr da.


*[]* Die Arbeitslosenzahlen sind gesunken, damit rühmt sich  die Bundesregierung gerne. Ende 2011 gab das  Bundeswirtschaftsministerium 350.000 Euro für eine Anzeigenkampagne aus,  die eigentlich nur aus einem Slogan bestand: "So viele Menschen in  Arbeit wie nie zuvor. Danke Deutschland." Nach dem Urteil des  Steuerzahlerbundes war die Anzeige lediglich Selbstbeweihräucherung des  Ministeriums "ohne jeglichen Neuigkeitswert".


*[]* Auf der Insel Poel, die zu Mecklenburg-Vorpommern  gehört, sollte ein Ingenieurbüro sich um den Bau einer Brücke durch  Morast und Schilf kümmern. Leider vergaß es, die Anbindung der Brücke  auf beiden Seiten auszuschreiben. Dadurch verzögerte sich die Eröffnung,  weil Radfahrer und Fußgänger sie noch nicht betreten konnten. Am Ende  stiegen die Kosten von 170.000 auf 185.000 Euro. Immerhin: Sie wurde  laut Steuerzahlerbund mit "edlem westafrikanischen  Bongossi-Holz" gebaut.


*[]* Es muss ein rauschendes Fest gewesen sein: Büffet,  edler Wein und ein Tenor, als Party-Location diente ein Museum. Der  Geschäftsführer einer gemeinnützigen Wohnungsbaugesellschaft aus Hagen  ging in Ruhestand, die Rechnung für seine rauschende Verabschiedung  betrug 31.000 Euro - sein Arbeitgeber sollte sie zahlen. Nach einem  öffentlichten Aufschrei übernahm er 16.000 Euro selbst - und muss sich  dem Steuerzahlerbund zufolge mit Ermittlungen der  Staatsanwaltschaft herumschlagen.


*[]* In Niedersachsen bauten Behörden eine "Grünbrücke",  über die Wildtiere gefahrlos die vielbefahrene Straße überqueren können.  Der Bau wurde vor allem mit dem Schutz von Wildkatzen begründet. Kosten  der Brücke mit Zaunanlage: 2,6 Millionen Euro. Anzahl der Wildkatzen im  Umkreis: neun.


*[] *Das Bundesland Baden-Württemberg erklärte Freiburg,  Karlsruhe und Offenburg zu "fahrradfreundlichen Kommunen". Als Preis gab  es digitale Fahrradzähler - 2,50 Meter hohe Säulen, die vorbeifahrende  Radfahrer zählen und die Zahl anzeigen. Das soll noch mehr Menschen zum  Radfahren motivieren und Statistiken über den Radverkehr ermöglichen.  Der Steuerzahlerbund bezweifelt jedoch, dass diese Daten, an einer  einzelnen Stelle erhoben, aussagekräftig sind - und ob die 20.000 Euro,  die das Land pro Zähler ausgab, angemessen waren. Die Installation  kostete die "ausgezeichneten" Städte selbst übrigens im Schnitt noch  einmal 6000 Euro.


*[]* Mecklenburg-Vorpommern förderte den Hollywood-Film _Der Ghostwriter_  mit 188.390 Euro. Regisseur Roman Polanski dreht zum Teil auf der Insel  Usedom. Der Film wäre allerdings auch ohne Staatssubventionen  entstanden, schreibt der Steuerzahlerbund. Weder das Land noch der  Steuerzahler hätten von den Bruttoeinnahmen in Höhe von schätzungsweise  59 Millionen Euro etwas abbekommen.




*[] *Die hessische Landeshauptstadt ohne eigenen ICE-Anschluss?  Unvorstellbar, dachte sich die Politik vor zehn Jahren, als sie mit  einer 13 Kilometer langen Gleisstrecke Wiesbaden an die ICE-Trasse  zwischen Köln und Frankfurt/Main anschloss. Die Gesamtkosten betrugen  279 Millionen Euro. Doch die Streckenverbindung erwies sich als Flop:  Die zunächst im Zwei-Stunden-Takt eingesetzten Züge zwischen Köln und  Wiesbaden waren nur zwischen drei und 20 Prozent ausgelastet. Deshalb  gibt es auf der Strecke inzwischen nur noch vier Züge an Werktagen, am  Wochenende gar keine mehr. Zusammen mit der Tatsache, dass auf der  Strecke weder Regional- noch Güterzüge fahren, macht dies die Trasse zu  eine der am schlechtesten ausgelasteten in ganz Deutschland.




*[]* Ein Investor will im südpfälzischen Bad Bergzabern ein leerstehendes  Haus zum Vier-Sterne-Hotel umbauen. Zunächst sollte von den 3,1  Millionen Euro Kosten das Land Rheinland-Pfalz 1,9 Millionen tragen,  Stadt und Investor sich den Rest teilen. Inzwischen hat sich das Projekt  auf 7,2 Millionen Euro verteuert; nun soll das Land alleiniger Bauherr  werden. Das fertige Hotel wird der Investor dann in den nächsten zehn  Jahren pachten und anschließend kaufen. Insgesamt hätte er dann 2,6  Millionen Euro ins Gebäude investiert - die restlichen 4,6 Millionen und  somit fast zwei Drittel der Kosten bestreiten die Steuerzahler.


*[] *Für ihre „Qualitätsoffensive Bildung“ gab das baden-württembergische  Kultusministerium bis April 2010 insgesamt 920.000 Euro aus; insgesamt  beträgt das Kampagnen-Budget 2,5 Millionen Euro. Alleine die einigen  Tageszeitungen beigelegten 1,3 Millionen Info-Flyer kosteten über  300.000 Euro. Woraus aber die Bildungs-Qualitätsoffensive denn nun  eigentlich besteht, erschloss sich kaum jemandem. Der Steuerzahlerbund  vermutet: Eine reine Polit-Imagekampagne auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit.


*[]* Die Bundeswehr wollte 1988 eine Kampfdrohne beschaffen. Die Waffe  sollte Panzer aus bis zu 150 Kilometer Entfernung bekämpfen können.  Wegen technischer Probleme wurde nach jahrelanger Forschung nichts  daraus. Statt von dem Projekt zurückzutreten, schloss die Bundeswehr mit  dem Unternehmen einen Auflösungsvertrag ab, verzichtete auf die  Rückgabe von 145 Millionen Euro und bestellte eine neue Studie über 23  Millionen Euro, die aus Sicht der Prüfer keine neuen Erkenntnisse  brachte.




Und dann wäre da ja noch die ICE-Brücke über die nie ein Zug gefahren ist. Kostenpunkt: 23 Millionen Euro... 




Und solche Dinge summieren sich natürlich mit der Zeit. Da ist es vollkommen klar, das die Bürger immer mehr das Vertrauen in ihre Regierung verlieren. In anderen Ländern hätten hier die Verantwortlichen ihre Posten räumen müssen, oder es hätte Proteste gegen die Regierung gegeben. Wenn ich so lese, was mit unserem Geld passiert, dann kocht in mir die Wut hoch. 

Wir driften leicht vom Thema ab.  Spam und Phishing schicke ich immer hier hin:
http://www.internet-beschwerdestelle.de/


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundeszentralamt für Steuern warnt vor Einkommensteuer-Phishing-Mails*

Es war schon immer leicht das Geld anderer zu verprassen. Was die Mails angeht muss man sagen das bei Geld gerne das Gehirn aussetzt, und in genau in die Kerbe schlagen die rein


----------



## seltsam (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundeszentralamt für Steuern warnt vor Einkommensteuer-Phishing-Mails*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ihr beiden verallgemeinert das mMn zu sehr. Natürlich werden Steuergelder teilweise verschwendet und über finanzielle Hilfen für andere Länder kann man sicherlich auch geteilter Meinung sein. Insgesamt ist das in meinen Augen aber meckern auf hohem Niveau denn wenn man ehrlich ist, geht es uns in Deutschland, im Vergleich zu zahlreichen anderen Ländern (und damit ist nicht die Dritte Welt gemeint) noch ziemlich gut auch wenn das an manchen Stammtischen sicher anders gesehen wird


 Das Problem ist,das es immer mehr Leuten schlechter geht und die nächsten Jahre wird sich das noch drastisch verschärfen.Das hohe Niveau ist Geschichte in diesem Land,auch wenn es einige immernoch nicht glauben wollen.


----------



## Yassen (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundeszentralamt für Steuern warnt vor Einkommensteuer-Phishing-Mails*

na das man da aufpassen sollte jedem selber klar sein. Und selbst wenn sowas würde ich nicht über das Internet machen.

Und in Sachen Steuergeld: Erstmal eine tolle* Off Topic *disskusion und jeder der nicht wählt oder aktiv in der Politik mitmischt sollte da ganz schnell ruhig sein. *Das ist meine Meinung, dass man ruhig sein sollte.*


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundeszentralamt für Steuern warnt vor Einkommensteuer-Phishing-Mails*



> Und in sachen Steuergeld: Erstmal eine tolle* Off Topic *disskusion


Das Thema Spam und Phishing Mails ist immer das gleiche. Dieses mal trifft es halt das Bundeszentralamt für Steuern. Was soll man da also noch groß diskutieren? Spam und Phishing Mails gehören in der heutigen Zeit mal nun leider dazu. Die Motivation ist immer die gleiche. Nämlich Geld! Die Antwort der Community auf so was ist auch immer gleich. 



> und jeder der nicht wählt oder aktiv in der Politik mitmischt sollte da ganz schnell ruhig sein.


Und das bestimmst also du?  
Sorry, aber nein! In unserem Forum herrscht nach Deutschem Recht Meinungsfreiheit. Jeder  Benutzer darf seine Meinung grundsätzlich frei äußern. Egal wie tief er in der Materie steckt, oder eben auch nicht. Den Mund muss sich hier niemand verbieten lassen, solange er etwas konstruktives zum Thema beizutragen hat. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## keinnick (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundeszentralamt für Steuern warnt vor Einkommensteuer-Phishing-Mails*



seltsam schrieb:


> Das Problem ist,das es immer mehr Leuten schlechter geht und die nächsten Jahre wird sich das noch drastisch verschärfen.Das hohe Niveau ist Geschichte in diesem Land,auch wenn es einige immernoch nicht glauben wollen.


 
Entschuldige aber ich kann das für mich und mein Umfeld nicht bestätigen. Man muss allerdings mal seinen Hintern hochbekommen, die Zeit geht weiter. Ich kann mich nicht immer nur zurückziehen und über die Politiker meckern sondern ich muss schauen dass ich mein Leben auf die Reihe bekomme. Diese "der Staat wirds schon richten Mentalität" oder "der Staat klaut meine Steuergelder-Mentalität (falls man überhaupt nennenswert Steuern zahlt)"ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß und in anderen Ländern würde man über unsere Denkweise den Kopf schütteln. 

Und das hohe Niveau in unserem Land ist nicht Geschichte auch wenn einem einige Leute (so wie Du) das einreden möchten. Wer schon einmal in Ländern mit deutlich niedrigeren Standards unterwegs war wird verstehen was ich meine. Ich war vor 2 Jahren beruflich für 3 Monate in Polen. Ehrlich gesagt möchte ich NICHT tauschen mit den Leuten dort. Hier hat man immerhin noch so gut wie alle Freiheiten und ein relativ sicheres "soziales Netz" aber wenn man das nicht wahrhaben möchte kann man sich natürlich auch einfach raussuchen was vermeintlich schlecht läuft und "Stammtischparolen" verbreiten.


----------



## Yassen (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundeszentralamt für Steuern warnt vor Einkommensteuer-Phishing-Mails*



<> schrieb:


> Und das bestimmst also du?
> Sorry, aber nein! In unserem Forum herrscht nach Deutschem Recht Meinungsfreiheit. Jeder  Benutzer darf seine Meinung grundsätzlich frei äußern. Egal wie tief er in der Materie steckt, oder eben auch nicht. Den Mund muss sich hier niemand verbieten lassen, solange er etwas konstruktives zum Thema beizutragen hat.
> 
> Gruß
> Pain


Erstmal *sollte *nicht muss ich zwinge niemanden zu etwas jeder darf hier sagen was er will mich nervt es nur das es viele Menschen gibt die über die Politik meckern können aber nur ein Teil davon tut auch etwas das es besser wird.
Das heißt es ist *meine Meinung *das man wenn man nicht wählen geht dazu ruhig sein *sollte.* Er\Sie darf sagen das es gut oder schlecht ist aber sollte auch dazu beitragen das es anders wird. Ich hoffe du verstehts mich nun besser. 
Ps: Auch ich schätze das Recht der Meinungsfreiheit sehr.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundeszentralamt für Steuern warnt vor Einkommensteuer-Phishing-Mails*



> Erstmal *sollte *nicht muss ich zwinge niemanden zu etwas jeder  darf hier sagen was er will mich nervt es nur das es viele Menschen gibt  die über die Politik meckern können aber nur ein Teil davon tut auch  etwas das es besser wird.


Es ist leider eine Tatsache das die Wahlbeteiligung zurück geht. Ich verstehe schon das es dich stört, das viele nur am Stammtisch meckern aber sich sonst in keinster weise an den Geschehnissen hier in Deutschland beteiligen. Das nervt mich genau so. 



> Das heißt es ist *meine Meinung *das man wenn man nicht wählen geht dazu ruhig sein *sollte.*


Das ist eben der Knackpunkt! Viele gehen nicht mehr wählen, weil sie denken das sie eh nichts dran ändern können. Ich persönlich finde, das genau solche Menschen ihre Meinung kundtun sollten, damit sie eben auch sehen, das es noch andere Menschen in diesem Land gibt, die zwar ihre Meinung (zum Beispiel: Steuerverschwendung) teilen, aber trotzdem wählen gehen. Eben genau aus diesem Grund weil sie was verändern wollen!  Und genau das ist es was wir den Leuten vermitteln müssen. Sie sind nicht alleine...



> Er\Sie darf sagen das es gut oder schlecht ist aber sollte auch dazu beitragen das es anders wird.


Sehe ich ganz genau so!  

Wie sagte Lichtenberg damals?
_Ich kann freilich nicht sagen, ob es besser werden wird, wenn es anders wird; aber soviel kann ich sagen: es muss anders werden, wenn es gut werden soll._ 



> Ich hoffe du verstehts mich nun besser.


Ja, in der Tat! 



> Ps: Auch ich schätze das Recht der Meinungsfreiheit sehr.


Ich ebenso!

Gruß
Pain


----------



## seltsam (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundeszentralamt für Steuern warnt vor Einkommensteuer-Phishing-Mails*



keinnick schrieb:


> Entschuldige aber ich kann das für mich und mein Umfeld nicht bestätigen. Man muss allerdings mal seinen Hintern hochbekommen, die Zeit geht weiter. Ich kann mich nicht immer nur zurückziehen und über die Politiker meckern sondern ich muss schauen dass ich mein Leben auf die Reihe bekomme. Diese "der Staat wirds schon richten Mentalität" oder "der Staat klaut meine Steuergelder-Mentalität (falls man überhaupt nennenswert Steuern zahlt)"ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß und in anderen Ländern würde man über unsere Denkweise den Kopf schütteln.
> 
> Und das hohe Niveau in unserem Land ist nicht Geschichte auch wenn einem einige Leute (so wie Du) das einreden möchten. Wer schon einmal in Ländern mit deutlich niedrigeren Standards unterwegs war wird verstehen was ich meine. Ich war vor 2 Jahren beruflich für 3 Monate in Polen. Ehrlich gesagt möchte ich NICHT tauschen mit den Leuten dort. Hier hat man immerhin noch so gut wie alle Freiheiten und ein relativ sicheres "soziales Netz" aber wenn man das nicht wahrhaben möchte kann man sich natürlich auch einfach raussuchen was vermeintlich schlecht läuft und "Stammtischparolen" verbreiten.


Der obere Teil liest sich als würdest Du mich damit meinen,Ich kann Dir Versichern dem ist nicht so.Das einzige Defizit was Ich habe - Ich wurde in thüringen geboren und weigere mich meine Heimat zu verlassen.
Aber Leute wie Du sind es wahrscheinlich die in Afrika in den Urlaub fahren und an einem Abend alleine mit Duschen,das Trinkwasser für die gesamte nächste Woche verschwenden.Sollte man mal überlegen....

Ausserdem,Ich für meinen Teil bin in Deutschland geboren und aufgewachsen,wie alle aus meiner Familie seit 1875.Wir haben alles erlebt und weitergegeben vom Kaiserreich bis heute.Und Ich muss dazu ehrlich sagen,andere Länder interessieren mich nicht.Wir leben in Deutschland und nicht in der Wüste.
Wenn Du aufmerksam das geschehen verfolgst,siehst Du auch wie debil unser land mittlerweile ist.So um die 10 Millionen und steigend,das kann Ich versichern,arbeiten für löhne die zum leben nicht reichen.Auf der anderen Seite fragt man sich in den oberen Etagen ernsthaft warum bestimmte Märkte einbrechen,wie als Beispiel die Krise in der Automobilindustrie.Das finde Ich lachhaft.


----------



## keinnick (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundeszentralamt für Steuern warnt vor Einkommensteuer-Phishing-Mails*



seltsam schrieb:


> Der obere Teil liest sich als würdest Du mich damit meinen,Ich kann Dir Versichern dem ist nicht so.Das einzige Defizit was Ich habe - Ich wurde in thüringen geboren und weigere mich meine Heimat zu verlassen.
> Aber Leute wie Du sind es wahrscheinlich die in Afrika in den Urlaub fahren und an einem Abend alleine mit Duschen,das Trinkwasser für die gesamte nächste Woche verschwenden.Sollte man mal überlegen....
> 
> Ausserdem,Ich für meinen Teil bin in Deutschland geboren und aufgewachsen,wie alle aus meiner Familie seit 1875.Wir haben alles erlebt und weitergegeben vom Kaiserreich bis heute.Und Ich muss dazu ehrlich sagen,andere Länder interessieren mich nicht.Wir leben in Deutschland und nicht in der Wüste.
> Wenn Du aufmerksam das geschehen verfolgst,siehst Du auch wie debil unser land mittlerweile ist.So um die 10 Millionen und steigend,das kann Ich versichern,arbeiten für löhne die zum leben nicht reichen.Auf der anderen Seite fragt man sich in den oberen Etagen ernsthaft warum bestimmte Märkte einbrechen,wie als Beispiel die Krise in der Automobilindustrie.Das finde Ich lachhaft.


 
Ich weiß nicht in was Du Dich da reinsteigerst aber: 

Nein, ich fahre nicht nach Afrika in den Urlaub und verschwende auch nicht das Trinkwasser für die nächste Woche abends beim Duschen  Was das damit zu tun hat, dass Du in Thüringen geboren bist, weiß ich auch nicht aber eine Aussage wie _"Und Ich muss dazu ehrlich sagen,andere Länder interessieren mich nicht.Wir leben in Deutschland und nicht in der Wüste" _in Gegenüberstellung mit Deinem "Afrika-Wasser-Vergleich" disqualifizieren Dich meiner Meinung nach für eine sinnvolle Diskussion... sorry.




Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Äpfel und Birnen. Die Armut z.B. In Afrika hat ihre Ursache noch aus der Zeit der Kolonialisierung. Dort wurden viele Länder systematisch ausgebeutet, z.B. Der Kongo. Das hat aber wiederum nichts mit der Steuergerechtigkeit in Deutschland zu tun, also nichts mit dem Thema. Dass massiv Steuergelder verschwendet werden, bewusst und unbewusst, ist ganz klar nachweisbar, an unzähligen Stellen. Das ist deshalb so wichtig, weil das Geld an anderen Stellen, wo es weitaus dringender gebraucht wird und sinnvoller investiert wäre, fehlt. Das ist auch eine Ohrfeige für jeden Steuerzahler im Land. Man bezahlt brav seine Steuern und vertraut sein sauer verdientes Geld zum großen Teil dem Staat an und sollte sich eigentlich auch darauf verlassen können, dass das Geld sinnvoll angelegt und investiert wird. Man erhofft sich einen Mehrwert, z.B. durch eine gute Infrastruktur, ein gutes Bildungsangebot, genug KiTa-Plätze, usw.
> Aber wenn man sieht, wie gewissenlos mit dem Geld umgegangen wird, ärgert man sich einfach nur.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob du noch Schüler bist oder ob du arbeitest, aber wenn du arbeitest, wirst du es sicher besser verstehen.
> ...


 
Wer hat was von Afrika geschrieben?  Ehrlich gesagt hab ich bei Dir den Eindruck Du fährst hier - egal bei welchem Thema - immer die gleiche Schiene bzw. ich könnte auch sagen Du lädst hier Deine Stammtischparolen ab. Da ist es egal ob es um Steuern, Telekom oder EA geht....  nichts für ungut.... 

Und nein ich bin kein Schüler mehr sondern 33 Jahre alt und habe Familie und einen Job und ich weiß sehr wohl was von meinem "Verdienst" am Monatsende übrigbleibt. Aber danke für Deine Aufklärung


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundeszentralamt für Steuern warnt vor Einkommensteuer-Phishing-Mails*



keinnick schrieb:


> Wer hat was von Afrika geschrieben?  Ehrlich gesagt hab ich bei Dir den Eindruck Du fährst hier - egal bei welchem Thema - immer die gleiche Schiene bzw. ich könnte auch sagen Du lädst hier Deine Stammtischparolen ab. Da ist es egal ob es um Steuern, Telekom oder EA geht....  nichts für ungut....
> 
> Und nein ich bin kein Schüler mehr sondern 33 Jahre alt und habe Familie und einen Job und ich weiß sehr wohl was von meinem "Verdienst" am Monatsende übrigbleibt. Aber danke für Deine Aufklärung


 
Was kommst du mir jetzt mit dieser blöden Unterstellung?


----------



## Seeefe (21. Juli 2013)

Naja es wird immer Investitionen geben, die garkeinen Sinn ergeben oder völlig verfehlt worden sind. 

Aber ich gehöre auch eher zu der Seite, die sagt, eig. läufts bei uns hier dennoch recht gut. Wenn ich nur mal nach Polen gucke  Wenn ich meine Familie beuschen fahre, fährt man die ersten 150km nach der Grenze noch auf Straßen, die Adolf verlegt hat. Das Geld dafür ist da, aber in Polen ists irgendwie direkt wieder weg. Und dabei liegen DE und PL geographisch auf der selben Ebene. 

Aber Palmen in Hamburgs City oder ein Zaun der eine Schule vor Schmierereien schützen soll, aber an dem man links und rechts vorbeigehen kann, geht natürlich kein Stück. 

Man müsste halt mal die Ausgaben strenger regulieren. Es müsste auch mal jemand zu rechenschaft gezogen werden. Denn wenn´s wieder in die Hose gegangen ist, wars aufeinmal keiner. Denke wenn sich das ändert, überlegen die Herren in den Anzügen vielleicht mal vorher noch etwas genauer


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2013)

Man müsste vor allen Dingen endlich mal aufhören, künstliche Konkurrenz zu schaffen und sich gegenseitig wegzudrücken. Wenn man z.B. die Mittel nicht nach dem Motto "sinnvolle Projekte werden gefördert", sondern nach dem Motto "Projekte in Höhe von XYZ werden gefördert" vergibt und die Gemeinden/Länder/... darum kämpfen lässt, dann braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, dass eine große Menge sinnarmer Vorschläge eingeht, weil jeder einfach mal versucht, etwas abzugreifen. Zwar werden die dann mehrheitlich aussortiert, aber der dafür nötige Bürokratieaufwand fehlt dann natürlich bei der Suche nach Schwachstellen in wirklich überdenkenswerten Projekten. Und natürlich erreicht man so auch keinerlei Koordination - sondern bezuschusst am Ende z.B. den Aufbau von 20 Gewerbeparks für XY Unternehmen samt Infrastruktur in einer Region, für die insgesamt das Potential für XY Unternehmensansiedlungen besteht (davon die Hälfte Unternehmen, die dann aus anderen, etwas teureren Regionen verschwinden, was der Volkswirtschaft gar nichts bringt  ), was 20 verschiedene Gemeinden auch richtig erkannt haben.

Wirklich witzig wird es dann, wenn nicht nur auf einer Ebene nebeneinander konkurriert wird, sondern wenn es über mehrere Hierarchiestufen geht. Also z.B. wenn der deutsche Staat in Form der Bahn auf die Idee kommt, ein eigentlich unfinanzierbares, unrentables Bahnhofsprojekt in weiten Teilen einfach vom deutschen Staat in Form des Bundes und des Landes BW bezahlen zu lassen und sich am Ende mit einer schönen Bilanz brüstet... . (und in dem Fall hat da auch noch Herr Ramsauer den Herrn Ramsauer -und dessen Parteikollegen- über den Tisch gezogen...)


----------



## jamie (21. Juli 2013)

@ruyven_macaran: So sieht's aus. bei uns z.B. sollte eine Brücke renoviert werden.. wurde aber nicht gemacht, stattdessen komplett neugebaut, denn dafür gab's Gelder aus Brüssel. 
Auch schön: Rüstung. Oder irgendwelche sinnlosen "Kunstprojekte". In der neuen Bahnunterführung wurden über dem Fußweg farbige Leuchtmittel mit Bewegungsmelder aufgehängt. Kosten: 'ne halbe Million Euronen. 
Das ist nicht nur Verschwendung sondern auch verkehrsgefährdent aber ja so tolle Kunst! 
Dann kommt noch 'n Haufen Korruptionsgedöns: Parteifreunde und Familienmitglieder, die in lukrative (und oft sinnlose) Stellungen gehievt werden und all so'n Sche*ß.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (2. August 2013)

Ich habe fast 10 Jahre in einer kleinen Kommune gearbeitet. Dort wurde Geld verschleudert das einem übel wird. Die Einstellungen der Verantwortlichen ist eben das es nicht ihr Privat Vermögen ist was dort verballert wird und sie sowiso nicht haftbar gemacht werden. Und man glaubt gar nicht wieviel Geld für private Intressen raus gekloppt werden. Von Zuwendungen, die so manch ein Amtsleiter von örtlichen Geschäften erhalten mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## aloha84 (2. August 2013)

MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Ich habe fast 10 Jahre in einer kleinen Kommune gearbeitet. Dort wurde Geld verschleudert das einem übel wird. Die Einstellungen der Verantwortlichen ist eben das es nicht ihr Privat Vermögen ist was dort verballert wird und sie sowiso nicht haftbar gemacht werden. Und man glaubt gar nicht wieviel Geld für private Intressen raus gekloppt werden. *Von Zuwendungen, die so manch ein Amtsleiter von örtlichen Geschäften erhalten mal ganz zu schweigen.*


 
 Das ist aber ein ganz heißes Spiel.
Laut Antikorruptionsgesetz dürfen wir (arbeite im öff. Dienst) noch nicht mal Werbegeschenke (z.B.: auf Messen etc.) annehmen, die einen Wert von 5€ überschreiten.
Kann ich so zumindest bei uns nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2013)

Genau das ist der Knackpunkt. Vieles was in den Kommunen geschieht, erfährt der kleiner Steuerzahler gar nicht. Am falschen Ende wird gespart, und am anderen Ende wird das Geld mit beiden Händen zum Fenster raus geworfen.



> Laut Antikorruptionsgesetz dürfen wir (arbeite im öff. Dienst) noch  nicht mal Werbegeschenke (z.B.: auf Messen etc.) annehmen, die einen  Wert von 5€ überschreiten.


Was denkst du was da alles hinten herum läuft?


----------



## MidwayCV41 (2. August 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein ganz heißes Spiel.
> Laut Antikorruptionsgesetz dürfen wir (arbeite im öff. Dienst) noch nicht mal Werbegeschenke (z.B.: auf Messen etc.) annehmen, die einen Wert von 5€ überschreiten.
> Kann ich so zumindest bei uns nicht bestätigen.



Och, wenn bei uns der Baumarkt anbauen will hagelt es schon einmal Einkaufsgutscheine im Bauamt. Oder wenn der Bauhof im Sommer auf Rasenmähtour geht, gibt es von Nachbarn öffentlicher Grundstücke auch schon einmal Zuwendungen wenn die Herren besonders nah am Privat Grundstück mähen. Viele Mitarbeiter waschen ihre Privat PKWs auch in der Waschhalle vom Bauhof. Und wer zu Hause kleine Gartenmaschienen hat, bedient sich dann schon einmal an der Städtischen Zapfsäule. Und unser lokale Kultusminister lässt bei Verantstaltungen auch seine Liebslingsbands kommen, bzw. es kommen nur Bands, die seinen Musikgeschmack (Jazz) erfüllen, koste es was es wolle.

Wenn man lange genug dabei ist, sieht man das schon fast als normal an.  Und wo kein Kläger, da auch kein Angeklagter. Oder eine Krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge raus. Und sollte doch mal die Kommunalaufsicht ermittel: 99% der Verfahren werden eh eingestellt.


----------



## nfsgame (2. August 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Knackpunkt. Vieles was in den Kommunen geschieht, erfährt der kleiner Steuerzahler gar nicht. Am falschen Ende wird gespart, und am anderen Ende wird das Geld mit beiden Händen zum Fenster raus geworfen.


 
Wir haben ein prominentes Beispiel von Steuerverschwendung im Dorf... Der ZOB in Ilsede war glaube ich jetzt schon bei jeder Wirtschaftssendung Thema in den letzten drei Jahren, hat von mehreren dieser Magazine auch "Auszeichungen" erhalten (Fass ohne Boden, ...)... Warum das Ganze? Der befindet sich in einem ehemaligen Industriepark, der jetzt meist für Veranstaltungen genutzt wird. Problem eben, dass er sich AUF dem Gelände befindet. Also HINTER der Ticketkontrolle. Ergo ist er bei größeren Veranstaltungen für den er für einige Mio € gebaut wurde unbenutzt. Sonst steigen pro Tag da vielleicht 200 Leute ein und aus... Ein Witz .


----------



## MacMyver (4. August 2013)

Ich melde mich dann doch eher zur Allgemeinen Situation in Deutschland als zu der Steuerverschwendung die da mit dranhängt.

Es ist doch einfach so das hier einiges gewaltig schief läuft meint ihr nicht? Es braucht auch keiner zu kommen mit Aussagen wie "Guckt doch mal wie schlecht es Anderen geht oder sonstigen in der Richtung gearteten Aussagen" Man sollte verdammt nochmal endlich damit aufhören immer auf Andere zu schauen und zu sagen wir haben es besser das reicht so. Das reicht eben noch lange nicht. Man soll immer sein eigenes volles Potential ausschöpfen und sich nicht an Anderen orientieren.

Ich hab mich im Laufe meiner doch recht jungen "fast" 19 Jahre viel mit unserem Land und seiner Geschichte beschäftigt (Weit mehr als die Meisten meines Alters) Das liegt einfach daran weil ich sehr früh begriffen hab das man es ändern kann wenn man denn nur will und das man die Gegebenheiten eben nicht als solche hinnehmen muss mit dem Gedanken "Ach was will ich Allein denn schon bewirken" wenn ein jeder so denken würde, wären wir längst nicht da wo wir heute sind.

Man kann das als kleines Vorwort sehen. 

Wir Leben in einer Demokratie sagt man uns? Und wo ist sie? Demokratie ist für mich insofern eine eben solche wenn das Volk bestimmt. Das tut es in Deutschland aber nicht. Warum gibt es keine Volksentscheide über Dinge die WIR bezahlen müssen? Warum wird das Geld einfach ausgegeben obwohl es unnötig ist? Fragen über Fragen auf die ja doch keine Antwort kommt. 

Gerade durch die erst kürzlich entfachte NSA Affäre wird doch ersichtlich das hier viel im Argen liegt. Wer dachte solche Systeme gibt es nicht ist längst am Leben vorbei gelaufen....das sie allerdings solche Ausmaße besitzen ist mehr als schockierend. Das Unsere Regierung dort auch tief involviert ist und einfach sagt "Wir wussten davon nichts" das ist die größte Frechheit die es meines Erachtens nach gibt. 

So ich hab jetzt ein bisschen was angeschnitten...vielleicht wird über das eine oder andere nicht diskutiert vielleicht aber auch versinkt es einfach im Nichts. 

Und bevor irgendwas kommen sollte...ich leiste auch meinen Beitrag zu diesem Staat und habe somit genauso das Recht ihn anzuprangern. 

MfG ein vom Staat enttäuschter Industriemechaniker

PS:  In der Hoffnung das es etwas bringt werde ich die Partei des Gysi's wählen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2013)

ummm - das "Situation in Deutschland" ist im Kontext mit "Steuern" zu verstehen.
Wenn du andere Teile der deutschen Politik (z.B. representative Demokratie) diskutieren willst, dann machst du dafür bitte einen neuen Thread aus. Bevorzugt einen mit einem Startpost, dass nicht nru aus einem Rundumschlag mit ein paar Andeutungen besteht, sondern das gezielt EIN Thema anspricht.


----------



## Painkiller (6. August 2013)

Auch wieder ein Knaller! Nachdem es keine kommunalen Zuschüsse gibt, übernimmt eine Gemeinde jetzt selbst den Aufbau ihres Glasfasernetzes. 
Essenbach: Gemeinde baut ihr Glasfasernetzwerk selbst - Golem.de
Und es geht doch - Breitband per Glasfaser auf dem Land: Gemeinde baut schnelles Internet selbst - computerwoche.de

Zitat:
_Möglich wurde dies, weil man sich in Essenbach nicht auf die  Sonntagsreden der Bundes- und Landespolitiker verließ und auf  irgendwelche angekündigten Förderungsprogramme und Zuschüsse wartete,  sondern selbst aktiv wurde._

Sehr geniale Aktion!  Der Bürgermeister hat Begriffen das mit den Steuergeldern Mumpitz betrieben wird, und man ewig und drei Jahre auf eine Förderung warten muss.


----------



## Poulton (7. August 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran: So sieht's aus. bei uns z.B. sollte eine Brücke renoviert werden.. wurde aber nicht gemacht, stattdessen komplett neugebaut, denn dafür gab's Gelder aus Brüssel.


Infrastrukturprojekte sind sowieso eine Sache für sich. Was da alles schön-, hoch- und runtergerechnet und an der Bevölkerungsentwicklung der jeweiligen Region vorbeigerechnet wurde bzw. noch wird, ist immer wieder erstaunlich. Gerade im Osten kann man davon ein Lied singen. Da wurde in "sterbenden Gebieten" die Infrastruktur für das doppelte an Einwohnern ausgelegt und gebaut mit der Folge, das der betroffenen Kommune die Kosten für den Unterhalt langsam über den Kopf wachsen, da immer weniger Einwohner dafür aufkommen müssen und Geld für einen Rückbau nicht vorhanden ist.
Lesenswert zu überdimensionierten Verkehrswegeplanungen im Osten: Fernstraßen: Deutschlands Autobahnen sind zu teuer - Wirtschaftswoche

€: Rückbau Ost: Aufgeblasen, verlassen und abgerissen - Video - Video - FOCUS Online


----------



## Fexzz (7. August 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Auch wieder ein Knaller! Nachdem es keine kommunalen Zuschüsse gibt, übernimmt eine Gemeinde jetzt selbst den Aufbau ihres Glasfasernetzes.
> Essenbach: Gemeinde baut ihr Glasfasernetzwerk selbst - Golem.de
> Und es geht doch - Breitband per Glasfaser auf dem Land: Gemeinde baut schnelles Internet selbst - computerwoche.de
> 
> ...


 
Gibts nähere Infos wie genau die das finanziert haben? Allzu groß scheint die Gemeine ja nicht zu sein, aber 17 Mio zu investieren...das klingt schon 'nach ner ziemlichen Hausnummer.


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2013)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, haben die das langfristig geplant, und alles aus der Gemeinde-Kasse gezahlt. Klingt zwar nach einer Hausnummer, aber scheint wohl durchaus rentabel zu sein.


----------

